# Rlt6 True 24 Hour



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

And a GMT version, maybe.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Roy - could you clarify something for me please?

You referred to the watch above as a 'GMT' - I thought that GMT watches had additional hour hands - so you could track the time in a second time zone simultaneously etc.

But does 'GMT' really mean "24hr" watch - as above?

If so, what would you call a watch (12hr face) that has an additional hour hand? I am convinced I have seen these on the net referred to as "GMT watches"

I'm confused - can you put me straight?

Many thanks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The picture above is a true 24 hour version not the GMT.

I may also do a GMT version of the RLT6.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Ron here is a GMT watch - the main hands tell the time on a standard 12 hour basis and the red hand (the GMT) hand tells the time on a 24 hour basis - you can set a 3rd time zone on the bezel.

A pure 24 hour doesnt have the extra hand and the hour hand rotates 360 degrees in 24 hours.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

John and Roy - thanks for clarifying that









So my understanding was correct? Blimey...

I have always admired the Glycine Airman 7 - but the case is *53mm*! I read this described as "necessarily large" on one website. I saw one 'in the flesh' in October last year - my wrist would just not handle it. It looks fantastic when seen up close though, there's no denying. But *53mm*! The Airman 8 is I think 36mm - but haven't seen one up close yet.

Roy:



> I may also do a GMT version of the RLT6.


I would be VERY interested in one of those Roy - when will you decide if you are going to do one, and what would the ballpark price be? I understand if it's too early to say - but there's no harm in asking!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Not much more that the standard RLT 6, no definate price yet.

I'll have a 46mm Airman on the next update.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Ron there is also an Airman 5 at 40mm - its the best size but doesnt have the locking crown. Mine is a "6" at 46mm.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Ron

There is an Airman 8 (36mm) for sale in the Sales section (hint, hint  ). It's a fine watch and more than big enough







.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi Paul

I just emailed you


----------

